# Help : Question on cyberoam



## jonyjonyjony (Mar 5, 2017)

hi helper,
i'm using cyberoam firewall , and i would like to monitor the bandwith of a host ( how many bits/seconds come in ). and if possible use it on another monitoring software ? 
How can i do that ?
Thank you


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Pose your question via Email to [email protected] The feature is supposedly built into the product.


----------

